# Bug out shelter for sale



## Flprepper (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a great little place for sale perfect for bug out. Located in Folkston GA, 5 miles out of town. 2 bedroom 1.5 bath, sleeps 6, fully furnished. Home sits on the back of a private lake and backs up to an 800 acre tree farm. I only have 1 acre but surrounded by land. Asking $55,000 Call or text me for pictures and more information. You can Google earth with address 0 Stokes Lake, Folkston Ga. Angie-321-501-8051


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

This belongs in the sale section.

Plus if you really want to sell pictures could be the difference between some one calling you or not.


----------

